# Grey Fox?



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

It has been a bunch of years since I seen a Grey but today the boys and I called one in. Tempting to go and get me a fur bares lic. for this fella. He did hang up at about 400 yards. 

The only yote we saw we spoted and it was a good country mile away.


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Some friends and myself have spotted what we believe to be Gray Foxes two different occasions. I don't need to know the exact location, but can you tell me what County you seen your Gray Fox in?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

My uncle called in 3 last week within a 4 sq mile area(all within a 1/2 day hunt). They did not shoot any of the 3. They do not shoot those or kits anymore. Only called in 2 coyotes and a bobcat. I do not know where they hunted besides near the nevada border.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

whiteknuckler said:


> Some friends and myself have spotted what we believe to be Gray Foxes two different occasions. I don't need to know the exact location, but can you tell me what County you seen your Gray Fox in?


Carbon County.... About one mile north of the Emery County line.


----------

